# Dreams



## In the Kitchen (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you often recall having a dream?  Seems since I have been taking medication, can't remember if I dream or not.   Last night I felt rebellious and just thought I am not taking my pills tonight.  Had a dream of Robert Redford.  Anyone remember him?  What made him come into my dream, I do not know.  Never have seen movie with him for long time and admit he wasn't someone I wanted to dream about.  Well, anyway sure made me feel good this morning to have him seem so kind and sincere to me.  We weren't lovers just friends.  He just was so willing to spend his time with me.  I wish I could dream about something like that again but I have to take the medicine for sure tonight.  Don't want to make my doctor upset.  

I just would like to know if any of you dream a lot?  If you dream about Robert Redford let me know how it happened to you.  I wonder who he dreams about?  People really don't discuss dreams a  lot like they have in the past.  Guess tv takes the place of our dreams.

This may be silly writing about this but I can't say I dream that much. Was really a pleasant feeling. 

Thanks for your time and sweet dreams whoever he/she may be.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't remember too many dreams, but love when I have one with my Mom or Dad in it, (who have passed).  I'll wake up and say "it was so good seeing Mom again !  Then I have dreams of people I don't even know !  lol bummer !


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 27, 2007)

I dream almost every night, and I usually remember them.  I can usually associate my dreams with things that are going on in my life.  OTOH, some are bizarre!


----------



## HobbitPoster (Jul 27, 2007)

I often remember my dreams, or sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night the dream is fresh in my mind. Sometimes I have nightmares and then it's scary going to the washroom alone in the dark. 

Sometimes I think about what I'd like to dream about at night, as I lay in bed trying to sleep and it works... sometimes my dreams are related to the last thing that I was thinking about. Doesn't always work, and many times when I wake-up I can't recall my dream so I'm not sure if it worked or not.


----------



## Constance (Jul 27, 2007)

I dream a lot, and sometimes have what are called "vivid dreams". In other words, I know that I'm dreaming, but it's just like I'm really there. Some are great, and others are really frightening. 

I've also had contact, through my dreams, with loved ones who have passed over. I won't go into detail here, but if you are interested, send me a PM.

I also have a lot of silly, senseless dreams, some of which are really laughable. When I tell my husband, he laughs and says, "Where in the h3$$ did you come up with that one?"


----------



## Angie (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm a dreamer....I do lucid dream sometimes as well.  I love to dream.  I remember my dreams about 80% of the time, but usually only about 5 minutes after I wake up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 28, 2007)

ITK - I'm glad you had a good dream.  Having Robert Redford in it certainly couldn't have been a bad thing!!!!  

I dream a lot and remember them.  Dreaming can be very freeing or very terrifying.  I was having a really bad dream about making this HUGE mess in the kitchen and I hated that I would have to clean it up.  But, in my dream I realized I was dreaming so it didn't matter.

Barb L - I dream about my parents too.  In my dreams I know they have passed and I know they have just come to visit me and see how everything is going - occasionally I'll get a hug out of them.  One time my mother wouldn't "go back".  She was starting to be very sick like she was when she was "here" and I kept telling her she had to go back because she would get sick again.  I finally had to throw a delicate piece of white lace over her and poof, she went "back" and the lace dropped to the floor.  Wonder what that means?

Constance, About 30 years ago I had a dream John Denver was outside my airplane window - he was just smiling at me


----------



## redkitty (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm a dreamer.  Big time.  First dream I can remember I was about 5 years old.  I also have two reoccuring dreams that I have about 2-3 times per year, for the last 10 years.  I also dream in color.

Sometimes they are great, weird, crazy and horribly scary.  (I think the scary part is from all the horror movies I have watched since I was a kid!)

But I can say I have never dreamed about Robert Redford!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Me too totally insane and also in color very vivid at first it bothered me but now I like them.They are especially crazy sometimes violent or scary in the early morning hours.
But I have a theory that when you dream you are fighting your inner demons and you can actually sort out alot of emotional baggage with your sub conscious so in return your waking life is alot lot less stressful almost nil because you took care of business in your dreams. I also sometimes fly in my dreams really cool.
I know,I know it sounds crazy but thats what I believe.
Like DH says free movies.He gets crazy dreams after eating salmon or pizza.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2007)

I dream -- a lot. Considering that I'm an insomniac, it is amazing how many dreams I can have. It isn't unusual for me to wake up after a half-hour of sleep and have had a few dreams that seemed hours, if not days, long. I look at the clock and am shocked.

My mom says she only dreams in black & white. I don't "get" this. Too much TV and movies in her youth? My dreams are like life in color. 

I don't put a lot of meaning in my dreams. If anything, I ascribe to the theory that dreams are your sleeping self trying to throw away stuff your brain doesn't need. My fears come out in my dreams, as do some of my aspirations, but also just cr*p. Sometimes someone I haven't seen in decades will show up. Often my baby sister will, and I can read that one very easily. When I was a teenager I was in charge of her (birth through 4 years old) while my mom was sick off & on. Those dreams are just me being concerned for her welfare. I'm 52, she's 39, we live no where near each other, and she is certainly able to take care of herself, and has been for decades. Yet I still dream that she is in danger and I need to "save" her. I also have a lot of dreams about my fear of falling (heights). I dream a lot about all my family members and my childhood. But odd dreams of people I know, and those I don't, people I've seen on TV, etc, are in there. I must have at least 3 dreams a night that I know of. 

I forget them after I've been awake for maybe 20 minutes. I've been told I should write them down. Why? Who cares? I really don't believe there is a "deeper meaning" to them. Some I enjoy, some keep me awake for the rest of the night because they are so terrifying. But they are just a part of life.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking over the other responses, I have to add that sometimes I am me at various ages) in a dream.  Sometimes I am someone else entirely.  Sometimes I am just observing, as though I am watching a play.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 28, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> "Constance, About 30 years ago I had a dream John Denver was outside my airplane window - he was just smiling at me" __________________


Oh, that's a little spooky! 

I dream alot. I'm am lucky to have my parents with me but I do dream about my grandparents, especially my dear grandmother that passed away 2 years ago after suffering the ravages of Alzheimer's Disease for over 20 years. I used to dream of her for several years b4 she passed. She was healthy, younger and happy. I awoke from those dreams with the feeling that she was telling me everything was O.K., that she wasn't really in her body anymore. It was comforting somehow.

I dream a lot about water, drowning in water, losing everything to water, etc. Funny, I'm very drawn to the seashore or any body of water.


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2007)

Isn't that a co-incidence, Pytn? About 30 years ago, my husband (now ex) used to tell me I looked like John Denver.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2007)

Barb L said:
			
		

> I don't remember too many dreams, but love when I have one with my Mom or Dad in it, (who have passed). I'll wake up and say "it was so good seeing Mom again ! Then I have dreams of people I don't even know ! lol bummer !


 
The problem with most of my dreams, is that, they seem so real. You know how when you wake up and it seems like it REALLY happened? That doesn't just happen accasionally with me, it's almost every night.
When I dream about my mom, it's very painful and it feels like I have lost her all over again each time I wake up from one with her in it. But, boy, when I'm dreaming, it's the most wonderful feeling being with her again!!!
Other times, I dream about dh being stupid and there have been times that I woke up and yelled at him and wanted to knock his head off!!  It isn't funny at the time, at least, not to me, but, it is later. DH thinks it's hilarious!!!

jp, I dream of flying too. It's kind of a weird feeling though. I've never even been in a plane LOL


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 28, 2007)

*Figure This!*

When I was in grade school (long, long ago) I remember I dreamed that i married a guy who was in the school but in higher grade.  Of course, I thought he was handsome but he never paid attention to me.  Well, that morning I told my mother about the dream.  Two months later his grandpa and my grandma were in the same funeral parlor together.  That sure had some significance or was it just coincidence?  Many times we dismiss things  that we assume are just that coincidence.  

Have any of you heard of Dr Wayne Dyer, on PBS station?  He writes about nothing being coincidence.  He tells of story of his good friend passing away and he was really feeling so depressed.  Then he speaks of walking on beach and having a butterfly land on his finger and would not leave.  It was so wonderful feeling that he immediately related the sign of the butterfly as his friend passing.  This exact thing happened to me, no dream.  When my mom passed everytime I would go outside after supper this butterfly came around.   One time when we were all standing around the butterfly landed on me and no one could explain why it picked me.  This would happen for almost whole week.  When I started to expect it, it was gone.  I will never ever forget that as my mother loved butterflies and maybe some kind of message here.  You tell my sister about this and she would tell you I spend too much time alone!  WE do have our differences.

Oh, I like John Denver too.  Wonder how they appear?  I am truly greatful you people remember Robert Redford.  I sometimes hesitate to tell anyone for fear of them wondering how old I am.  After 50, seems you start looking at thing differently.  

Sorry to always be so lengthy when I write.  Guess I just feel may be important to someone on way we look at life. Hope i haven't told you all this before.  I do have tendancy to repeat things sometimes when they mean lot to me.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Bugs (Jul 30, 2007)

i once had this really weird dream about hamsters. i had a hamster cage filled with a bunch of hamsters and there was this one rainbow flashing hamster about the size of a peanut that jumped out and bounced around.  it would bounce from my dresser to outside on the fence which was really weird. and i totally remember it.  weird


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2007)

Bugs said:
			
		

> i once had this really weird dream about hamsters. i had a hamster cage filled with a bunch of hamsters and there was this one rainbow flashing hamster about the size of a peanut that jumped out and bounced around.  it would bounce from my dresser to outside on the fence which was really weird. and i totally remember it.  weird



LOL bugs!  Was it singing - Sooomewheeeeaaaaaar oooooover the raaaaaaaainbooooooow...........


----------



## *amy* (Jul 30, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ... About 30 years ago I had a dream John Denver was outside my airplane window - he was just smiling at me


 
I remember that episode. In my dream it was Richard Simmons.


----------



## Bugs (Jul 30, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL bugs! Was it singing - Sooomewheeeeaaaaaar oooooover the raaaaaaaainbooooooow...........


 


haha! no it wasn't. it just said boing boing a lot. lol


----------



## Constance (Jul 30, 2007)

Bugs said:
			
		

> i once had this really weird dream about hamsters. i had a hamster cage filled with a bunch of hamsters and there was this one rainbow flashing hamster about the size of a peanut that jumped out and bounced around.  it would bounce from my dresser to outside on the fence which was really weird. and i totally remember it.  weird



I hate hamsters. I had one, and my daughter had one. They are vicious!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 30, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I hate hamsters. I had one, and my daughter had one. They are vicious!


Ha,Ha my 2 cats and one of my dogs would love to have a hamster or two.


----------



## Dove (Jul 31, 2007)

*The other night I had a dream that I was lost in the mountains and looking for Paul. Then I found a Military Base and they were helping me look for him and the house we were living in on base.

Dream Moods A-Z Dream Dictionary*


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 1, 2007)

*Real Life*

I think this is real life!  Always thinking of a loved one.  How did that leave you feel when you woke up?  Must  be on your mind all the time?


----------



## HobbitPoster (Aug 1, 2007)

All this talk of dreams, I can't help but recall some 80s movie in which these telepaths could enter a person's mind... sometimes they could be used to do bad things such as enter a person's dream, kill that person in their dream and cause the person to have a heart attack and die in real life.

I'm pretty sure that I once died in my dream, but I didn't wake up having a heart attack or anything. I was fine.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 2, 2007)

*Recall*



			
				HobbitPoster said:
			
		

> All this talk of dreams, I can't help but recall some 80s movie in which these telepaths could enter a person's mind... sometimes they could be used to do bad things such as enter a person's dream, kill that person in their dream and cause the person to have a heart attack and die in real life.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I once died in my dream, but I didn't wake up having a heart attack or anything. I was fine.




Seeing a movie like that can last a long time in your memory.  I surely won't forget Psyco.   Have you heard that some people when they dream can actually leave their bodies?  I have never talked personally to someone about this only on radio program.  

Have you ever seen the tv show Medium?  There actually is person like that.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I dream a lot, but I dont always remember the dreams, in the morning.
Last week I dreamed that I am pregnant. 

Mel


----------



## QSis (Aug 2, 2007)

Night before last, I dreamt that I was wearing army boots that were half-filled with melted butter.  Just because I wondered if it would be fun to walk around with feet squishing that way.

It wasn't bad, actually.

Lee


----------



## Jikoni (Aug 2, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Night before last, I dreamt that I was wearing army boots that were half-filled with melted butter.  Just because I wondered if it would be fun to walk around with feet squishing that way.
> 
> It wasn't bad, actually.
> 
> Lee


   You must have been entertained in your dream. Would love a dream like that Qsis.
I dream a lot and remember the dream let's say 70% or the times. There are dreams that you have over and over again and these, I try to find out why. I researched on my dream about my teeth falling out one by one and most websites said it  was something to do with worrying about financial security at the time of the dream, and it seemed true as it happened before a purchase or big investment or expensive holiday. I also tend to see my granddad in my dreams whenever I am very unhappy or  need guidance and have noone to turn to for some reason  well I actually don't see him all the time, but his hands mainly (I have no idea why I recognise his hands in the dream) but he puts his hand over mine and when I do see his face, he is smiling as if to reasure me. I wake up a lot happier knowing all will be ok. In My culture, to dream of red meat means you will get news of death of someone you know. I would like to say at this point that it is not true on my part, but it always seems true, so when I dream about red meat, I sit tight and hope the news will be about someone I barely knew.Someone once told me that dreaming of actors is a sign that you are being deceived by someone. No idea if it's true or not.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2007)

I usually do not remember my dreams. The little that I do reminds me of detective stories and the scary ones at that. For some reason I dream a lot of them. The other day I had a pleasant dream, and though I do not remember most of that I do remember having a conversation with this girl, whom I have never seen in my life, or at least I don’t remember seeing her ever. I actually was going to start the “dream” thread my self. But since we are talking about dreams here I might as well ask here. So my question is like this: do you think when we dream of a person, it is somebody we have seen in our life or could it be some body we just dreamed up?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jikoni*

Someone once told me that dreaming of actors is a sign that you are being deceived by someone. No idea if it's true or not.  Sounds only logical though.  Now to know which one it is? You may be so right.  I often question most people about their sincerity as  I have been deceived so often wanting to think the person is honest.  

CharlieD dreaming of someone you don't know may mean you will meet this person.  Like knowing the future.  For your sake I hope it is.  Must be pleasant dreams.  

This is just so fascinating topic for me.  I truly think dreams are for reason if only we would pay attention.  Dreaming of loved one who has passed on is the best.  Anyway thanks for sharing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever dreamt something to just actually have it happen in real life?I have but not very often.Its never anything exciting you know like dejavu.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 2, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Someone once told me that dreaming of actors is a sign that you are being deceived by someone. No idea if it's true or not. Sounds only logical though. Now to know which one it is? You may be so right. I often question most people about their sincerity as I have been deceived so often wanting to think the person is honest.
> Well Brad Pitt and George Clooney can come and deceive me anytime.


----------



## QSis (Aug 2, 2007)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> There are dreams that you have over and over again and these, I try to find out why. I researched on my dream about my teeth falling out one by one and most websites said it was something to do with worrying about financial security at the time of the dream, and it seemed true as it happened before a purchase or big investment or expensive holiday.


 
I have that teeth-falling-out dream, too, Jikoni.  Probably twice a year.  It's SO upsetting! 

Other recurring dreams, all nerve-wracking, are:

- I have failed to learn my lines in a play I'm starring in (I haven't acted in a play since high school and I always learned my lines)

- I have neglected to attend class and/or to study for a college exam and/ or can't find the building the exam was in (I went to U. Mass, Amherst, and though it was a huge campus and I always crammed at the last minute, none of those things ever happened to me).

- I dream of finding many, many homeless kittens, and wonder what the heck I'm going to do with them.

-I'm a little girl again and am driving my brother in our old family car.  But I have trouble seeing over the wheel and/or reaching the pedals and the car is speeding, out of control.

I don't think of myself as an anxious person, but maybe I let all my anxiety out through my dreams.

Lee


----------



## HobbitPoster (Aug 2, 2007)

I believe that when we dream about people who don't know in our dreams then it's just a figment of our imagintion and not actual people that we've met or are going to meet. Not to say that dreams can't be precognitive. Maybe we sometimes dream about a gf/bf that would be our ideal mate, not a real person. Real life people could never measure up to a 'dream girl' or 'dream guy'.


----------

